

Carolina to Canada to California by car: days 1-5 - ssanders82
http://samsanders.net/wordpress/

======
ssanders82
A few months ago I wrote a post asking for advice regarding a long road trip
over the west coast, and got a great response from this community. Several
people asked me if I would write about it. I started driving last Saturday.
This is my story.

------
dmix
I wanted to do something like this after reading On the Road by Jack Kerouac
and Walden by Henry David Thoreau. I still plan on doing it one day.

If I do, I'm not going to plan anything, just randomly go for a month only
with a destination in mind. I would be camping a lot more and try to stay away
from hotels and the usual boring highways.

